# How to recover data from undetected HDD?



## sam9953 (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay so a week back my Seagate FreeAgent Go (500 GB) HDD fell of my table and since then my laptop has not been able to open the HDD and each time I try to open it in "My Computer" , the HDD hangs my laptop. The HDD keeps making screeching loud noises which it never did before it fell of the table.

My question is that as my HDD is not even opening, how is it possible for me to recover the important data worth 300 GB which is stored on my HDD, I will send it for replacement to seagate once I am able to recover the data, how can I do that? Please I need urgent help.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Try opening it in Linux. If the data is valuable, you can use professional data recovery service to recover from a damaged HDD.


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try opening it in Linux. If the data is valuable, you can use professional data recovery service to recover from a damaged HDD.



Does the OS make a difference? If the drive is not getting detected on windows how will it get detected on linux? 
Also I did ask a professional data recovery centre and they say that they charge nearly 3K for recovering data from damaged HDD. That's like so expensive. Isn't there any cheaper solution?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try opening it in Linux. If the data is valuable, you can use professional data recovery service to recover from a damaged HDD.



No it doesn't makes any sense, as the HDD itself is not getting detected. Linux can't come to any rescue.

If data is that important to him, he needs to go through professional data recovery services.

@OP Check other forums, I mentioned there a reliable service center. Though you can also try to find other centers too.

And remember, these services do cost money, and anything cheaper is not at all recommended.

Data recovery service is a expensive option, and if someone is offering you cheaper, I'd doubt about reliability.


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe OT, but whether the External HDDs are more susceptible to failure than Internal HDDs?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe OT, but whether the External HDDs are more susceptible to failure than Internal HDDs?



I guess yes. my 6 Year 160GB Internal HDD is working absolutely fine but unfortunately my 3 Year old External HDD failed


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you.. That's true. That's the only am staying away from Ext HDD 
@OP: If it's still under warranty, contact their customer service center.

*www.seagate.com/about/contact-us/technical-support/


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Thank you.. That's true. That's the only am staying away from Ext HDD
> @OP: If it's still under warranty, contact their customer service center.
> 
> Technical Support | Seagate


Yes it is still under warranty but they will be of no help in recovering the data.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Thank you.. That's true. That's the only am staying away from Ext HDD
> @OP: If it's still under warranty, contact their customer service center.
> 
> Technical Support | Seagate



His HDD is under warranty, but it won't give him his data back


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

Whether this will be of any help?
*support2.seagate.com


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Whether this will be of any help?
> *support2.seagate.com



Thanks for this, will give it a try.


----------



## dabster (Nov 26, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I guess yes. my 6 Year 160GB Internal HDD is working absolutely fine but unfortunately my 3 Year old External HDD failed


+1 to that. simple explanation can be that external hdd are definitely moving around bumped etc.


----------

